# The 4th...



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser and I have been talking tarpon for a while and finaly put together a trip outa Port Aransas on the 4th. Long story short, we found hundreds, if not dozens of tarpon and managed to go 2 fer 5 on fish of all sizes. TC was the 2 fer on coonpops and baitbusters and I went O fer on Sea Hawks. Great day on the water. Big thanks to TC for showing me a thing or two about tarpon fishing.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*here they go...*


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go guys!

Keep posting. It's killing me but keep posting.

The weather on the coast has finally calmed down and I'm doing a 90 day rotation at Laughlin AFB in Del Rio-wouldn't you know.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Saying that I caught the fish on a coonpop is like saying that obama won the Nobel Peace Prize. 

As obama, It was given to me .... Marc's boat, Marc's rod, Marc,s coonpop with fish attached.

Marc's picture taking prowess is ony exceeded by his genrosity.

A great day... thanks ... again anytime.

TC


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

How would an 18 TranCat do out in Tarpon waters?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Size matters*

Size of waves.

If you pick your days you can fish "tarpon water" in any boat other days you can not fish in any boat.

A kayak won the Galveston tounament one year ... only fish caught.

I would think that two footers are about all you would want. Trouble is in the early morning you have 1 -2's and then in the afternoon they grow to 4-5's.

I fish an 18' Proline alot... stay near the jetties... that is where the fish are anyhow at PA.

Good luck,

TC


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WTG guys! Good look'n fish!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on a great fish and great pics - that dude is big for Port A!!!

WVNative - As on owner of a 21 Tran Cat I wouldn't recommend taking any TC outside the jetties except on the absolute calmest of Aug/Sept days, and I don't even do it then. I have found mine way too easy to lip and if the weather kicks up AT ALL you are in trouble. Previously I have had a Blue Wave, Gulf Coast and Pathfinder and used all of those for jetty/nearshore but just don't feel safe doing same in the TC. It's not a knock at all, it's by far my favorite out of all the boats I have had, it just isn't made for big water.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow! Great picture. Water sure looks nice. I figured someone was catching them with the past couple of weeks of light winds. Excellent job gentlemen!


----------

